# Max drag



## Possum Smudge (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 3 reels that I would like to find the max drag on. 1. Shimano 6500B. 2. Okuma Salina SA65. 3. Okuma Coronado CD65. I believe the Shimano is 7kg-15lbs. Can't find anything on the others. Looked on boxes and paperwork.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You can use a spring scale to test your drag outputs. Manufacturer stated drag ratings are rarely correct, although many aren't too far off. The issue with spinning reels & max drag settings are that the rotors can only stress so much before giving out at high drag settings, so the "max" setting really shouldn't be used, if it can be avoided.


----------

